# HOW DO I GO ABOUT STARTIN PLANTS??



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

i have a 55g with 4 baby rbps and i wanna start real plants.. how do i go about it...how do i take care of them and what do i have to do to keep them alive, healthy, and not harmful to my fish


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

and how long do i have to go with the lights on in the tank.>>>>????


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

First of all you have to have the lights on for 11-12 hours per day.Second you have to add some furtilizer on a regular basis in order to provide to the plants the nessary nutrients and you can make a diy Co2 for maximum plant grow.
You have to trim also your plants when needed.(this varies from plant to plant)


----------

